# Handrail height in Connecticut



## kjacob (Sep 29, 2008)

Does anyone know the handrail height code for Connecticut?

I believe it is 36" from the top of the rail down to the front of the tread (the side of the tread next to the riser.

Thanks!

Ken


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Assuming they're under the International Residential Code, the handrail height is 34-38" measured from the imaginary line connecting the noses of the stair treads. Horizontal guardrails are minimum 36" off finished floor.

Here is THE BEST code-based visual guide to stair, guardrail, and handrail construction available. On the right side of the linked page, click on the link below the red letters that say "2006 Visual Interpretation..."

http://www.stairways.org/codes_standards.htm


----------



## kjacob (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you very much for this information. The visual guide at the stairways.org is superb.

Can anyone confirm that CT uses this code? (The house is in a microscopic town and calling the inspector is much harder than it would seem so thanks to anyone that can at least get me through the next few design days.)

Ken


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

kjacob said:


> Thank you very much for this information. The visual guide at the stairways.org is superb.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that CT uses this code? (The house is in a microscopic town and calling the inspector is much harder than it would seem so thanks to anyone that can at least get me through the next few design days.)
> 
> Ken


They do, but you can always just go to http://www.ct.gov/, FWIW, I generally dislike most of the small town inspectors, they inspect all trades yet know nothing about most, go figure.


----------



## kjacob (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Thanks so much for your help.

I was delighted to see that you're in Litchfield. We're in a town only about 10 miles away. Wonderful area. Agree with your take on the inspectors.

Ken


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

Okay, for the unknowing,,,is that 34-38" from the line of the noses,,,straight up??Or at an angle,like as the crow flies,,,closest point???


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

It is measured vertically from the connective plane between the noses to the top of the handrail. The guide I linked to provides an illustration of how it is measured.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks KC,,,I keep forgetting I am on a NEW high power puter,,,my old one took 'forever' to view links and such,and sometimes flat refused them!!


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

No problem. :thumbup:


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

kjacob said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.
> 
> ...


What town are you in? I know most of the inspectors.


----------



## kjacob (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Chris,

I'll PM you on the town.

Ken


----------



## kjacob (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, Chris, the admin says I can't send you a PM because I'm a newbie (need 20 posts).

Could you send me one and I'll reply?

Thanks,

Ken


----------

